# Strong juice



## Seanc (15/8/19)

I know vapeking has 12mg juice, are there any other suppliers in JHB with juice above 6mg, I am getting lazy at making my own and out of ideas

Sent from my F5121 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/19)

Hi @Seanc

You can try https://alldayvapes.co.za/
@YeOldeOke 
They have loads of flavours in customisable strengths and have had good reviews on many of their juices for quite a while here on the forum.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (16/8/19)

Silver said:


> Hi @Seanc
> 
> You can try https://alldayvapes.co.za/
> @YeOldeOke
> They have loads of flavours in customisable strengths and have had good reviews on many of their juices for quite a while here on the forum.



Agree with you @Silver. @Seanc not only can you choose your nic strength, but your VG/PG ratio too - and the type of bottle you would like it in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

